
AirBnB starts hosted experiences - jrdnbwmn
https://www.airbnb.com/host/experiences/
======
chejazi
This is truly amazing. Indie-tourism could power a new wave of jobs. Not to
mention it's uniqueness make's it incredibly more desirable than traditional
tourism. Can't wait!

